# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë uji pini?

## dardajan

Mund  te  duket  qesharake  por  uji  eshte  shum  i  rendesishem  ne  ushqimin  tone  dhe   meqense  kemi  folur  per  buken  per frutat  per gjellet  dhe  per mezet per  birren  dhe  per  veren  por  asnjeher  per  ujin   thash  ta  bisedojme  njehere  a  e  mondoni  edhe  ju  qe  cdonjeri  duhet  te  ppije  uje  sipas  keshilles  se mjekut  apo  jo  dhe  pse ?


Po  e  filloj  nga  vetja

Kur  dola jasht Shqiperise , per  here  te  pare  pija  cdo  lloj  uji , se  mendoja  qe  te  gjithe  ishin  njesoj , por  me  vone  kisha  disa probleme  me  shendetin , te  cilat  i  zgjidha  vetem  duke  pire  ujin  e  pershtatshem  une  kam  patur  dhe  kam    takikardia  sopraventrikulare  e  cila  shkaktohej  nga  renia  nen  nivelin  e  caktuar  ne  gjak  te  kripes  se  potasiumit   qe  sherben  si  ekuilibrues  i  frekuences  kardiake  ose   si  stabiluzues   i  saj.
Per  te  rritur  nivelin  e  potasiumit  duhet  te besh suruma apo  flebol  si  i  thoni  ju  ne  gjak  me kripen  e  potasiumit  ose  duke  pire  kokra  me  kete  kripe   dhe  frekuenza  stabilizohet   por  me  e mira  eshte  duke  pire  ujin e  pershtashem qe ka  shume  potasium  dhe kripra  te  tjera , qe ketu  ne itali  eshte  vetem  nje  i  tille  dhe  quhet  Ferrarrele .
qe  kur  pi  kete  uje  niveli  qendron  konstant  dhe  nuk  kam  patur  me  probleme  sidomos  gjat  veres  kur  humbja  e  kriperave  eshte  shum  e  madhe.


Por   ky  uje  mineral  nuk  ben  mire  per ata  qe  vuajne  nga  veshkat  pasi  krijon  mundesi  per  krijimin  e  gureve  .  megjithate  ka  plot  ujra  te  tjere  qe  kan  shum  pak  ose  aspak   kripra  minerale   dhe  bejne mire  atyre  qe  vuajne  nga  veshkat.


Gjithashtu  ka uje  per  femije  i  cili  eshte  shum  i  lehte  dhe  ndihmon  tretjen  perdoret  gjithashtu  per pregatitjen  e  qumeshtit  te  femijeve  .

Pra  thjesht  ju  pyes  pini  cdo  lloj  uji  apo  keni  preferenzat  tuaja  sipas  shijes  apo  sipas  nevojes  shendetsore.


DHE  cfar  markash  apo  firmash  jane:

psh  Ferrarrele  ka  ne  perberje :

bicarbonato- --  1342  mg/l
silice---              80  mg/l
Potasio--           48 mg/l
Magnesio -------- 18 mg/l
Nitrato---           5 mg/l
calcio----365
sodio   -49  
cloruro---- 17
solfato------4
fluoruro-1
residuo  fiso 1239mg7l

----------


## PINK

Marken do ti Dardajano ? lol

Poland Spring .

----------


## ChuChu

une nuk e pi dot ujin pa shume akull- YES, une Pi Akull

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Ice mountain* quhet uji qe pi  :ngerdheshje:  (Spring water)

----------


## MiLaNiStE

evian...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Milaniste, ku jeton ti? Ketu ku jam une Evian ka marre review shume te keqija nga reporteret dhe konsumatoret. Ne pergjithesi keto ujerat ne shishe te markave francezeve i kane nxjerre me kosto shume te shtrenjte per cilesine e ofruar.

----------


## pema

dardajan lexova pyetjen tende, un jam ne itali pi uje   rrubineti nuk me vjen tpsv ( tachcardia parossistica sopraventricolare) me fal qe  shprehem keshtu por me duket pak infantile  sic te kane shpjeguar, nqs ke kete lloj  shqetesimi  dhe kur ky eshte i shpeshte eshte mire qe para se te nderrosh ujin te nderrosh mjekun , provo te flasesh me nje kardiolog dhe  po te degjosh mua  bej nje "studio fisiologico  cuore" eksaminim qe e keshillon kardiologu,  nivelli i  kaliumit ( potassio ) varet shume rralle nga ushqimi qe merr , nqs je me shendet te mire dhe nuk merr ilace te caktuara, pershendetje

----------


## FLOWER

uje cesmje me shume klor  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ||xXx||

Un per Vete Legera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

_Une ate qe kam me kollaj, ato perberjet sja ve re fare
Ate te cezmes sigurisht jo. Emri s'me kujtohet.._

----------


## Inteligjentja

Evian mbahet si me i shtrenjti por mua nuk me shijon fare. Mqs nuk me pelqejne pijet me ngjyre (te tipit coca-cola e co. loool) tek uji jam shume me naze.  :pa dhembe:    Preferoj Fiji (me shijon shume) por edhe Aquafina nuk eshte i keq.  :Lulja3:

----------


## loneeagle

Spring Water

----------


## dielli qe lind

TEPELENA nje here e nje kohe me kane thene qe eshte me i miri ne treg,dhe qe ate here konsumoj ate.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Preferoj Fiji (me shijon shume) por edhe Aquafina nuk eshte i keq.


Dito.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Legjioni

une pi ujin 
Evian

----------


## delisa

Dasani

dunno.. pa ndergjegje me shkojne duart direkt te Dasani sa here qe shkoj te blej uje.. lol

sa e mire per reklame kjo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Zephyrhills, natural spring water

Kur s'kam nga ja mbaj, pi dhe Evian ose Dasani.

----------


## My_Soul

Cdo lloj uji pini, vetem direct nga sink mos pini. As filtrit mos i besoni. Po s'keni te bleni me mire perdorni uje te zjerre.

----------


## dardajan

> dardajan lexova pyetjen tende, un jam ne itali pi uje   rrubineti nuk me vjen tpsv ( tachcardia parossistica sopraventricolare) me fal qe  shprehem keshtu por me duket pak infantile  sic te kane shpjeguar, nqs ke kete lloj  shqetesimi  dhe kur ky eshte i shpeshte eshte mire qe para se te nderrosh ujin te nderrosh mjekun , provo te flasesh me nje kardiolog dhe  po te degjosh mua  bej nje "studio fisiologico  cuore" eksaminim qe e keshillon kardiologu,  nivelli i  kaliumit ( potassio ) varet shume rralle nga ushqimi qe merr , nqs je me shendet te mire dhe nuk merr ilace te caktuara, pershendetje


Pema  kjo  ishte  pikerisht  keshilla  e  mjekut  specialist  kardiolog  biles  i  klinikes  private   per  te  evituar  pastiljet  pasi  jane  te  renda  per  stomakun  dhe  meqense  ndodhte  shum  rralle   ne  te  kundert  nese  ndodhte  shpesh  dhe  do  ishte  shqetesuese   duhej  nje  nderhyrje  kirurgjikale  per  te  shkeputur  apo  prere  nervin  qe  con  impulsin   ne  zemer  pasi   ne  trupin  tone  ndodhen  dy  te  tille  por  tek  te  gjithe  eshte  ne  funksionim  vetem  nje  dhe  ne  raste  te  vecanta  funksionojne  te  dy  si  ne  rastin  tim.

nje  keshill  tjeter  ishte  edhe  mos  pirja  e  kafese  apo  pirja  vetem  te  asaj  pa kafeine  mospirja  e  te  gjitha  pijeve  me  perberje  kafeine  apo  teine  gjithashtu  mos-pirja  e  duhanit  dhe  alkolit,  por e  shoqeruar  kjo  me  pirjen e  ujit  qe  ka  shum  potasium.

renia  e  nivelit  te  potasiumit  ishte  prezente  ne  te  gjitha  analizat  e  bera  ne  momentin  e  tpsv,  me  shum  se  kaq  nuk  kam  ca  te  shpjegoj  me.

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Poland Spring pije una.... ne fakt spara jom mare me zgjidhjen me te mirit.... as qe se di kush eshte iher....

----------

